
Ubuntu Linux 18.10 arrives - BaldricksGhost
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-linux-18-10-arrives/
======
jdlyga
Just upgraded from 18.04, and it's pretty nice. The new Yaru theme is the same
as the old Communitheme if you were using the snap. But it's nice to have it
default now. Otherwise, Gnome seems to perform better especially in a VM.

~~~
BaldricksGhost
I spun up a new Ubuntu Desktop VM on my work machine and then went home and
updated my personal laptop. Love the new look and have had no issues so far.

